# Speed queen, mandala #1, and arjan's haze #3



## kasgrow (Aug 5, 2008)

Here are some pics of a few plants I just harvested. From left to right.
speed queen, mandala #1, and Arjan's haze #3
All the buds are tight and hard.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 5, 2008)

oh...yeah ....there are some sticky fingers coming..lol..Nice job


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice harvest kasgrow ... been thinking of trying the Speed Queen myself. Looking forward to the smoke report.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 6, 2008)

*yum yum they look tasty ,,great job kasgrow ,,dont forget the smoke report :48:*


----------



## kasgrow (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the great comments. I am looking forward to tasting them. I will do a smoke report then. The girls where grown in fox farm ocean harvest and I have been feeding them homemade organic compost tea and they really seem to love it. They all have nice smells. The arjan's haze smells the strongest. It has a strong sweet earthy smell. I am really looking forward to the smell and flavor after curing. I have been smoking some kalichakra without a cure and it tastes nice. I am looking forward to harvest and cure of it as well.


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

put all 3 strains into one blunt, and tell us how it was haha, nice harvest by the way

peace,
smoke weed


----------

